# rat ripping stitches out



## yelliez (Apr 2, 2008)

My sweet girl, Picassa has kept me up all night. She was given a cone to keep her from ripping out her stitches, but the cone was so large that she couldn't move, eat or sleep. So we cut it down (too much!) and had to find something new. Bandaids worked well for a few minutes, but once our back was turned, she immediately ripped them off and ripped out her stitches. Now there's a hole where the incision was made. I have the cone back on hoping it might deter her from grooming, but thus far she's figured out a way around it. My vet won't see her until noon (hours and hours from now). I don't know what to do and I'm at a loss. She's miserable and pathetic and I simply cannot stand seeing her this depressed. Please let me know if you have any ideas on how to keep her away from the stitches! We tried the body wrap- she shimmied her way outta that in a second flat.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

You need to make sure that body wrap is tight, if it's tight enough she shouldn't be able to move a lot. Where is the incision site? Did the vets give you pain meds?

You can always increase the length of the cone with a rim of cardboard taped on as a temporary measure


----------



## yelliez (Apr 2, 2008)

If we made the wrap any tighter, she couldn't breathe (we tried). The incision is just above her right leg underneath her body. It's extremely difficult to cover as she still needs to be able to perform her regular body functions. 

We had no cardboard to increase it with. We couldn't believe it. None. We realized just after I brought her in today that we could have cut up a cereal box container and put the cereal in a tupperware container, but when you are on pure adrenaline, apparently your mind doesn't work.

I called earlier to ask to bring her in. They told me I could and they would look after her until the vet arrives in three hours. I feel better with her there. I went out and bought some sports tape to wrap around it if need be, duct tape (because one never knows when it may come in handy) and a spray that is supposed to deter her from licking or biting whatever it is applied to (obviously not directly to her wound if I go this route. I'll need a bandage of some kind). We'll see.


----------



## xampx (Dec 31, 2006)

Im having the same problem, and we made a cone from thickish cardboard. Cereal packet is idea.

It has lasted 4 days so far. There is a pic here
and on the page before. We just selotaped it.
It should be coming off tonight so I can take a pic of how we made it if you like...

Also, I know how you feel. I didnt sleep for 4 days before we put this cone on.


----------



## yelliez (Apr 2, 2008)

As horrible as this has been, it's good to know I'm not alone. These are going to be the longest 2 weeks of my life. 

Your post was a great help. In my mad dash to find a solution asap, I didn't take the time to look at past posts. This is my first time on this site.

With the cone that short, she can't get to her cut? Mine has a wound by her rear end and can easily maneuver the cone so she can get to her rump and pull out stitches or whatever else is there. But if I make it longer, she literally falls over and stops moving. She can't sleep with it on if it's too long. 

Did you cry a lot? I don't believe it's possible for me to have more tears. Ever. I used them all. She's just so pathetic. And depressed. I can't keep her with her sister, as they love to groom one another and the minute I had them together, her sister was entirely too interested in the new smell coming from Picassa's wound. *sigh*


----------



## xampx (Dec 31, 2006)

I only cried in the vet when she was having to have the stitches out and she was screaming blue murder. Plus I always cry when she has to have an operation. I just feel sorry for her now

The cone is as long as her arms. Her nose sticks out slightly so she can eat. The only thing she can reach is her tail. The cone has to be tight, and I was worried she might not be able to breathe but she is fine. She might have a bald spot when it comes off where it has rubbed her neck.

She looks awkward, she doesn't move around very well, and she is very 
depressed, and not eating very well at the moment, but its her own fault it has come to this, and so she has to stay like this until its all healed. Its for her own good, despite being depressing for all involved.

I'd definitely make another collar. You will be amazed at how quick the wound heals once she cant get at it.


----------



## xampx (Dec 31, 2006)

Im just thinking, maybe Carrot has a shorter head because she is a dumbo, and thats why her cone works better?
Others have had success with 'normal' eared rats though.


----------



## yelliez (Apr 2, 2008)

Update: We took her in yesterday morning/afternoon to get her stitches put back in. The vet used the smallest stitches possible on the inside (the kind used for eye surgery) that will dissolve. They then spent a few hours trying different things to keep her from tearing them out again so that I wouldn't have to use the cone anymore. They finally came up with pants. Yes, pants. Made out of what they called "sock" material, though it's not the same as the sock material you and I would wear. They had a hole for her tail and each of her legs and then they slid it up her body. Then they taped it to her fur at the top and around her midsection so that it wouldn't slide off. Then I sprayed a bit of Yuk on it to keep her away from it. It worked!!! She was fine and didn't bother it at all. We'll keep it on her for 10 days. I'll try to post a picture later on. I'm SO glad we could get rid of the cone!


----------



## xampx (Dec 31, 2006)

Good luck with that.... I couldnt even get anything ON Carrot and im sure she would have been out of it within seconds.

The only downside to the cone is she is getting a bald ring around her neck where she keeps spinning it. It will grow back but she will look weird when it comes off.


----------



## yelliez (Apr 2, 2008)

Haha, getting it on was a REAL challange! She was sedated from getting her stitches put back in and had three people getting her into the "pants" and taping her all up. Without three people and the sedation, I don't think we could have done it. She even let us place her on her back, which is unheard of! =)


----------

